# Ski Sundown mogul comp 3/21/15



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2015)

The winners!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats to Brian for winning the consolation round. You know the competition is tough when Randy "The Hammer" Grasso comes in 3rd.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 22, 2015)

we had a blast.  was very impressed with the talent this year.  conditions weren't easy and the Stairway certainly isnt a typical contest venue.  

:beer:


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 22, 2015)

Any video this year?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Any video this year?



I didn't, there was a professional looking photographer at the bottom. They said some stuff will be up on mogulskiing.net in a couple days.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 22, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I didn't, there was a professional looking photographer at the bottom. They said some stuff will be up on mogulskiing.net in a couple days.



Cool.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2015)

how were the jumps?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> how were the jumps?



There was one set after the flat. Not a jumper so I avoided them ...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 23, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> how were the jumps?



I got the impression you were going to be there...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Mar 23, 2015)

Cool pics. Love the t-shirt.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I got the impression you were going to be there...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



my original weekend plans were to be in VT both saturday and Sunday but that fell through at the last minute.


----------



## arik (Mar 23, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I didn't, there was a professional looking photographer at the bottom. They said some stuff will be up on mogulskiing.net in a couple days.



wait....there is a whole site devoted to bumps?!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> how were the jumps?



The jumps weren't very big, but a lot of people seemed to be having trouble carrying enough speed to make the landing, and were landing flat (myself included).  Otherwise it was a great event!

I was a little nervous after my first run down the course in the late morning (it was.. firm), but the sun came out and softened everything up enough to make it enjoyable.  Somehow I managed to get seeded 2nd (of 8) in the consolation round (those who didn't make it into the top 16).  2 people dropped out, so I had a bye the first round of duals.  I won my next two duals to take the consolation round, which was pretty cool.. even if both of the guys I went against crashed..


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2015)

The one pic I have from Saturday.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2015)

arik said:


> wait....there is a whole site devoted to bumps?!



Yes!

http://www.mogulskiing.net/


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2015)

bvibert said:


> The jumps weren't very big, but a lot of people seemed to be having trouble carrying enough speed to make the landing, and were landing flat (myself included).  Otherwise it was a great event!
> 
> I was a little nervous after my first run down the course in the late morning (it was.. firm), but the sun came out and softened everything up enough to make it enjoyable.  Somehow I managed to get seeded 2nd (of 8) in the consolation round (those who didn't make it into the top 16).  2 people dropped out, so I had a bye the first round of duals.  I won my next two duals to take the consolation round, which was pretty cool.. even if both of the guys I went against crashed..



what did you win?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2015)

2knees said:


> The one pic I have from Saturday.



I wish I had thought to take more pics.  All I got was one pic from the lift on the way up to make my first practice run...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> what did you win?



A Thule ski rack


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I wish I had thought to take more pics.  All I got was one pic from the lift on the way up to make my first practice run...



go back and look at some of threads from previous years.  20 videos and hundreds of pics......  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Yes!
> 
> http://www.mogulskiing.net/



Let us know when/if they post anything up. A lot of the content seems to be a little dated ...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2015)

Here is one from their site with you and me in it.  Not very exciting.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2015)

2knees said:


> Here is one from their site with you and me in it.  Not very exciting.....



Where on the site do they have photos? I couldn't find anything related to this years event.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2015)

sorry it was on their facebook page, or sundowns page.  not on mogul skiing.net


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2015)

2knees said:


> sorry it was on their facebook page, or sundowns page.  not on mogul skiing.net



Wouldn't even have known that was me if you hadn't said so.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Wouldn't even have known that was me if you hadn't said so.



one of you appears to be in the wrong lane


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> one of you appears to be in the wrong lane



I'm just so fast I was catching up to 2Knees! .... actually just a warm-up run.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2015)

Sundown posted a bunch of pics on FB: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152804112744226.1073741894.107401614225&type=1


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 24, 2015)

I like this one - looks more like the Nordic combined than a mogul comp:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2015)

VIDEO

https://fbcdn-video-a-a.akamaihd.ne..._=1427489007_ca9e51355189e7a3505a1b73aa36df6a


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 27, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> VIDEO
> 
> https://fbcdn-video-a-a.akamaihd.ne..._=1427489007_ca9e51355189e7a3505a1b73aa36df6a



I'd like to check this out, but I got an error message...


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2knees (Mar 27, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I like this one - looks more like the Nordic combined than a mogul comp:



says the guy with 3 ski days......


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'd like to check this out, but I got an error message...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



It is a Facebook link.  Try going to sundowns FB page directly.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/123438041


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2015)

Can't seem to post.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 28, 2015)

2knees said:


> says the guy with 3 ski days......



But one of those days was on the Staircase.  That counts as extra.

(I didn't read it as a jerk comment - the pic is sort of funky.  You can't really see the moguls in the picture, so to me it looks sort of like a long jump thing)


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 28, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> Can't seem to post.



I checked it out on the sundown page.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 28, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> But one of those days was on the Staircase.  That counts as extra.
> 
> (I didn't read it as a jerk comment - the pic is sort of funky.  You can't really see the moguls in the picture, so to me it looks sort of like a long jump thing)
> 
> ...



Exactly.  The pic looks a lot like this:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Exactly.  The pic looks a lot like this:



sorry,  I don't even remember posting my comment. I was plastered after watching bball all day!


----------

